# hgh testing ?



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 1, 2012)

im new to using hgh and have started taking some of the generic blue top stuff from china and was wanting to put my mind at ease by taking an igf-1 blood test to see if the stuff is legit.  first question! is this the correct test to be taking to determine what im wanting to know or is there a better way? 2! is there a specific time i should take the test as in time of day or time after an injection. 3)  how long do you think i should actually be taking the gh before i take the igf-1 test or does it matter?  thanks for any info.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 1, 2012)

You can test your serum hgh levels 3 hours after injecting at least 5 ius.  If its real hgh, your levels should be way up.
I've done this and determined that my first brand was bunk and my second was legit.


----------



## Pahlevan (Jan 1, 2012)

You all know the*hcg*test*with the pregnancy strips so I won't go into that. To*test*you HGH, 1. Reconstitute it. 2. Bring a pot of water to a boil. 3. Put your HGH vial (which you are sacrificing) into the boiling water for 2 min. 4. Look to see if the solution turns milky/cloudy white.If your HGH is real it will turn cloudy/milky white after this procedure.5. Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkyness then the HGH is fake.Posted below is a COA obtained from a large manufacturer. Note the contaminants that are commonly found in HGH powders and their threshold limit values per WHO regulations. HGH is produced through recombinant gene expression in e.coli bacteria. These bacteria produce a lot of toxins in the manufacturing process that are painstakingly removed from the HGH whilst maintaining HGH in its active form.Depending on the quality of the isolation process varying amounts of these toxins will be present in the powder. Even the most expensive HGH preparations will contain at least some of these toxins. These bacterial produced toxins are likely the cause of many of the skin reactions reported here as they are triggers for the bodies immune response. They are nothing to worry about so long as they are not present in any lethal quantity which they are nowhere near.Hope that clears things up for everyone.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 1, 2012)

^interesting information but isn't hgh quite expensive to be sacrificing?


----------



## Pahlevan (Jan 2, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> ^interesting information but isn't hgh quite expensive to be sacrificing?



No need to sacrifice whole bottle. In case of the blue tops For whatever other color tops. They are cheap and most likely fake anyway. What most people don't realize it is That even if there is real gh in the bottles you cant determine the purity or 191 amino chain. If the product is not purified ie in the case of generic tops, your body wil start to build up resistance to the gh over time.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> You can test your serum hgh levels 3 hours after injecting at least 5 ius.  If its real hgh, your levels should be way up.
> I've done this and determined that my first brand was bunk and my second was legit.


Yup, I have tested my HGH and IGF-1 levels after using blue tops and my HGH levels were pretty high.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, I have tested my HGH and IGF-1 levels after using blue tops and my HGH levels were pretty high.


 
so did u have to take a baseline reading on the IGF-1 test before u were tested on the gh or was the gh level compared to the levels of someone in your age range? im hoping i dont need to take a baseline because ive already started taking the gh.


----------



## Pahlevan (Jan 3, 2012)

if you dont have a baseline how would you know?!!! Try the Boiling test as well, It works. You dont have to do the whole bottle just maybe 2-3 ius.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 3, 2012)

Pahlevan said:


> You all know the*hcg*test*with the pregnancy strips so I won't go into that. To*test*you HGH, 1. Reconstitute it. 2. Bring a pot of water to a boil. 3. Put your HGH vial (which you are sacrificing) into the boiling water for 2 min. 4. Look to see if the solution turns milky/cloudy white.If your HGH is real it will turn cloudy/milky white after this procedure.5. Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkyness then the HGH is fake.Posted below is a COA obtained from a large manufacturer. Note the contaminants that are commonly found in HGH powders and their threshold limit values per WHO regulations. HGH is produced through recombinant gene expression in e.coli bacteria. These bacteria produce a lot of toxins in the manufacturing process that are painstakingly removed from the HGH whilst maintaining HGH in its active form.Depending on the quality of the isolation process varying amounts of these toxins will be present in the powder. Even the most expensive HGH preparations will contain at least some of these toxins. These bacterial produced toxins are likely the cause of many of the skin reactions reported here as they are triggers for the bodies immune response. They are nothing to worry about so long as they are not present in any lethal quantity which they are nowhere near.Hope that clears things up for everyone.



Tested my Blue Tops via the "boil" and "Preg. test"  boil test was milky and still is, and I'm not pregnant! But then again I always knew my guy was legit, it's been 6 years now.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

hongthaomurphy said:


> so did u have to take a baseline reading on the IGF-1 test before u were tested on the gh or was the gh level compared to the levels of someone in your age range? im hoping i dont need to take a baseline because ive already started taking the gh.


I did have a baseline IGF-1 but both HGH and IGF-1 came back higher than the reference range. I'm in my mid forties.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 3, 2012)

the labcorp printout helps alot since thats who i am using also. the fact that they have a flag and reference column makes it pretty easy to tell me what i need to know.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 3, 2012)

HeavyIron -- What dose did you take prior to the test?

Just your normal dose --- or double dose to really see the potency?

-Matt


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> HeavyIron -- What dose did you take prior to the test?
> 
> Just your normal dose --- or double dose to really see the potency?
> 
> -Matt


Exactly 5iu about 90 minutes before the blood draw. I should have waited longer as GH spikes in about 3 hours.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like you got yourself a trust worthy source in a time of con-artists......I will assume 5iu to be your regular dose?

Ever try 10iu EOD, + minor slin, while on off days using peptides and meformin to re-sensitize insulin receptors and pulse endogenous GH?

-Matt


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a trust worthy source in a time of con-artists......I will assume 5iu to be your regular dose?
> 
> Ever try 10iu EOD, + minor slin, while on off days using peptides and meformin to re-sensitize insulin receptors and pulse endogenous GH?
> 
> -Matt


Once I go higher than 5iu on GH I get quite a bit of water retention and my hands always fall asleep. 

Running slin at the moment.


----------



## ellfrog007 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been taking 6 iu for the last three days and am going to do that before testing tomorrow for serum level test.I read your log exphysiologist88 thanks for the info.And to heavy for posting there blood test.I will post mine as soon as I get it.I don't know how to post pic yet.


----------



## ellfrog007 (Jan 4, 2012)

I forgot to say I had 100 iu of ip yellow tops that I worked up to 6 iu per day.Before my z blue tops came.been using them for over a month.


----------

